# Conspiraciones y experimetos ultrasecretos



## Nepper (Jun 8, 2010)

Buenas jente!
Los saludo con un tema polémico, y a fin de intercambiar ideas, ver las verdades y mentiras, analizarlas y sacarles el jugo, les traigo este post con el fin de centralizar un tema para tal discución.

--------------------------------------
PRIMERA Y ULTIMA REGLA: Respeto  y cordealidad entre nosotros, es un tema donde las idean chocan, por favor, tranquilos...
----------------------------

Ahora mi tema, con el que supongo que empezaremos...
El otro día estaba hablando con mis compañeros de la universidad, y comenzaron a comentar temas extraños... se trataba de conspiraciones de EEUU.
Toda esta charla comenzó con dos profesores de cierta materia.
Uno posee estudio de grado y más, el otro es de Grado.
Mis amigos comentaban que uno de ellos dos, trabajó para EEUU en proyectos secretos, o más bien, les hacian creer que eran para un desarrollo tecnológico pero en realidad estaban investigando para luego crear un arma... para EEUU.

Comentaban mis amigos que mi profesor les contó que el estaba investigando algo relacionado con ondas alfa o algo así, investigaban el espacio exterior y cómo poder reproducirlas las que captaban, esas ondas alfas, *son nescesarias para destruir fucelajes electromagnéticos*

Obviamente, no entendí nada...
Estos "Fucelajes electromagnéticos" son más comunmente llamados "campos de fuerza"
En otras palabras, EEUU sabe que vamos a tener guerra donde se usarán campos de fuerza y desde ahora está investigando cómo destruirlos.... ¿Verdad, Mentira?

Entre otras cosas que comentaba el profesor, decía que el Kevlar (el de los chalecos antibalas) es tegnología extraterrestre... "La tecnología de detener balas, jamás pudo ser concebida por un humano"

PRincipio de funcionamiento del progreso tecnológico:
Por lo que comentaban, EEUU posee una universidad, creo que la de Utah, donde poseen un observatorio, este observatorio está provisto de un comunicador estelar. Los extraterrestres se comunican con ellos y les pasan las tecnologías, tal cómo el microondas, el chaleco antibalas, DVD, transistor, etc.
Pero nosotros sabemos cómo fueron inventados todas esas cosas...
Pero no, EEUU les presenta un producto ya terminado a las empresas, por ejemplo el iphone, este lo ven en una foto todas las empresas y comienza la carrera. El primero que llega a reproducirlo, se queda con la patente...
-fin-

Esto da pie a otras conspiraciones, como la bomba atomica, el electromagnetismo, las comunicaciones, etc.

Yo intentaba explicarles a mis compañeros que hoy en día se sabe todo lo que se inventa, y es humanamente posible crearlo, pero ellos alegaban "alguien que trabajó en EEUU, con esos titulos y experiencia... no es para tomarlo a la ligera"

entonces yo les preguntaba ¿por que quisieran ayudarnos los extraterrestres? por el simple hecho de vernos progresar, no quieren intervenir con nuestra cultura, por lo que nunca se presentan, tal cómo colon cuando arribó en america, seríamos destruidos por nuestra ignorancia...
¿Si no quieren intervenir, por que nos ayudan? porque nos estan estudian
y bueno, yo no cazaba 1... 

*gracias a dios por la vida y gracias a los extraterrestres por el wifi.... *mmm.... no me cierra ese verso...

entonces, ¿ustedes escucharon hablar alguna vez de esto????


----------



## MGustavo (Jun 8, 2010)

Espero que no estés tomando esos comentarios en serio! 

Hay un video, es un documental más bien, capaz sea de tu interés.. No tiene nada que ver con extraterrestres, pero da que pensar algunas cosas. Se llama *Zeitgeist - The Movie*.

Se puede descargar de la web oficial gratuitamente, aunque también se puede comprar el DVD. Son 3 temas los que trata:

- Religión
- Torres gemelas EEUU
- Banco Mundial

PD: Aunque algunas cosas son muy criticadas, como la religión, creo que son necesarias...

Saludos!


----------



## foso (Jun 9, 2010)

de lo unico que dudaría que puede haber inventado el hombre es la mecánica cuántica. Puesto que nadie la entiende.


----------



## palomo (Jun 9, 2010)

foso dijo:


> de lo unico que dudaría que puede haber inventado el hombre es la mecánica cuántica. Puesto que nadie la entiende.


 
Entre broma y en serio esto ya se dijo en la pelicula de transformer, donde alguien dijo que habia que pasar "de quien sabe que" a mecánica cuántica, sera otro dilema de =Cuando el destino nos alcance= ¿con que nuevo descubrimiento saldra el hombre? como se dijo en otro tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ojo-aguila-yo-robot-matrix-37664/ estaremos caminando hacia un futuro ya predicho


----------



## Franco_80 (Jun 9, 2010)

foso dijo:


> de lo unico que dudaría que puede haber inventado el hombre es la mecánica cuántica. Puesto que nadie la entiende.


 
Que vos no la entiendas, no quiere decir que nadie la entienda.

Por otro lado, después de leer el post inicial, la primera pregunta que me surge es saber quién fue el que inventó el "comunicador estelar" para comunicarnos con los ETs


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2010)

> Entre otras cosas que comentaba el profesor, decía que el Kevlar (el de los chalecos antibalas) es tegnología extraterrestre... "La tecnología de detener balas, jamás pudo ser concebida por un humano"


 Hace 800 años Gengis Kahn ya le hacía usar a los soldados camisas de seda para protegerlos de las flechas. La flecha al clavarse se hundía con la seda y entonces se enterraba menos y se sacaba con facilidad.


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Hace 800 años Gengis Kahn ya le hacía usar a los soldados camisas de seda para protegerlos de las flechas. La flecha al clavarse se hundía con la seda y entonces se enterraba menos y se sacaba con facilidad.



Sera que Genhis Khan ya tenia tratos con E.T.

Por otra parte que usa ya se este preparando para una era de guerra ya que no son las mismas armas desde la WW2! pues si tendria sentido por decirles algo que los paises siempre intenten prepararse para una posible guerra mundial no es ni viejo ni nada del otro mundo por darles el un ejemplo:

Rusia ya posee capacidad para afrontar una guerra Nuclear-PostApocaliptica Como?Bueno poseen tanques, buques de guerra, Mings(son jets pero la version rusa) y un sin fin de instrumentacion PERO con una singularidad Poseen tecnologia pero basada en las VALVULAS recuerden que cuando sucede una explosion atomica esta genera un pulso electromagnetico de gran escala que acaba con todos los equipos electronicos construidos con transistores esto por ende no afecta a las Valvulas por su tipo de construccion;Por lo que un Ming puede sobrevolar encima de la nube de hongo justo cuando caiga (con cierta distancia claro por que sino tambien lo incinera y con eso pues de plano ni que fuera indestructible tambien) y sobrevolaria porque no le afecto el E.M.P. y ahora imaginen la comunicacion con radios y demas y que solo ustedes la posean porque su tecnologia no se vio afecta por el sin de E.M.P. que se dieron en todo el mundo. Esta clase de Guerra espera Rusia y ya esta preparada para ello y no es ningun secreto si mas no recuerdo el actual presidente de rusia anuncio su reforzamiento belico de su ejercito.

Y en fin conspiraciones mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, mucho que decir por un ejemplo ahora dicen que el nuevo Cheguevara que anteriormente trato de unir a America Latina bajo la Bandera Roja Comunista es ahora Hugo Chavez haciendose pasar como independiente de Rusia pero que Rusia lo hizo colocar en el poder y he ahi la escoria entere usa y chavez pero en fin mis opiniones......................................

Y ademas si de conspiraciones mejor Miremos las 9 temporadas o no se si son mas de X-Files

salu2

SONIUS


----------



## lubeck (Jun 9, 2010)

Mi punto de Vista....

   Yo no veo ninguna conspiración..... todo es un cumulo de conocimientos.... ¿porque todo se le adjudica a EEUU?... que si ellos inventan esto o si el otro...o que si ahi llegan los extraterrestre y en otras partes no....  no... no hay conspiraciones ellos tienen plata.... y eso es todo....  y como se dice en el primer post el maestro fue a EEUU.... a que... a vender sus conocimientos.... todo lo que se hace en EEUU se hace por la gente de todo el mundo previa paga obvio.... si analizáramos la procedencia de cada uno de los inventos seguramente pocos son por nativos estadounidenses... por poner un solo ejemplo que todos conocemos... Einstein->Aleman... si algo tienen los gobernantes Estadounidense tan solo es eso-->> saben invertir la lana  para seguir comprando gente valiosa<<<----

En cuanto a la Guerra fria..... que no ha cesado...  acordémonos que el valiente vive hasta que el cobarde quiere.... y eso es histórico.... desde mucho antes de los romanos... EEUU con todo y su tecnología que superaba por mucho a la tecnología Vietnamita nada mas no pudieron.... con todo y sus escusa politicas se la pel***ron..... 
y todo los paises tienen su David... preocupémonos por los Chinos que son un monton...
les temo mas a ellos con escobas y palos que a estados unidos con portaaviones y escudos...

ahora estados unidos contra quien pelea todas las razas están ahí dentro.... ¿quien es su enemigo?... 
visto desde un panorama muy amplio claro esta...


Los extraterrestres ya por ahí he mencionado que se me hace una jalada por el simple hecho de la probabilidad..... hagamos unas simples cuentas... cuantos planetas en cuantas galaxias existen....
ahora que probabilidad hay que dos formas de vida se encuentren.... y aun peor que las dos sean inteligentes.... y aun peor que coincidan con tecnologías similares.... va ... no le sigo porque todas las calculadoras del mundo no bastarían para dar un numero aproximado... ESTAMOS SOLOS ... que no nos de miedo... estarlo... entonces si los inventos no son extraterrestre de donde vienen... simple... de la pereza y el ocio.... 

que haya proyectos ultrasecretos tampoco creo que existan... el ser humano es... como se dice es "bocaza"... por naturaleza...... que no los busquemos es otra cosa...


Soy algo  escéptico verdad.... jejejej... 

en fin si es un tema muy amplio.... de charla....

saludos...


----------



## Nepper (Jun 9, 2010)

o sea, yo estoy con vos lubeck, pero hay otras que me dejan pensando, no porque son creíbles, si no porque encontré mucha gente que lo pienza de verdad!!
Un claro ejemplo está el de que EEUU nunca llegó a la luna... ¿con que fin crearían un mentira tan grande?
Supongamos que su objetivo era ganarle la carrera espacial a los rusos, entonces, si ellos decían que llegaron, los rusos tenían que llegar una semana despues para ver si estaba la bandera... ¿o los rusos están en complot con los EEUU?

Otra que escuché muy seguido "El baticano posee un pedazo de antimateria".... claro, y tienen 5 represas suministrandole energía para crear un campo magnético de 2000 toneladas para guardarla ¬¬
como si fuera algo que podés guardar abajo del colchon... bah, no se, capas que tambien crearon un generador de energía perpetua...

EDITADO: Lo que me impacta es la gente, con que convicción lo cree, y te cuentan los detalles de una forma, que realmente puede convencerte.
Un profesor, sobre las torres gemelas, nos comentó un monton de bibliografia, documentales y mas, pero conocí gente que lo niega y me lo demuestra físicamente, pero por otro lado, físicamente se demuestra que estubo todo preparado ¿no puedo ni confiar en la física?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 9, 2010)

> Otra que escuché muy seguido "El baticano posee un pedazo de antimateria".... claro, y tienen 5 represas suministrandole energía para crear un campo magnético de 2000 toneladas para guardarla ¬¬
> como si fuera algo que podés guardar abajo del colchon... bah, no se, capas que tambien crearon un generador de energía perpetua...



esto me suena familiar....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/gran-colisionador-hadrones-tiene-posibilidades-extinguir-tierra-13555/

también hay mucha desinformación y cuentos populares interpretados según los alcances cognoscitivos de la personas.... que están muy lejos de la realidad....

 No hay mejor manera de ocultar un secreto y hacer una conspiracion que hacerlo publico y las personas se encargan de desvirtuarlo y alejarlo de la realidad.... no?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> pero hay otras que me dejan pensando, no porque son creíbles, si no porque encontré mucha gente que lo pienza de verdad!!


Ejemm... y esa gente, es... digamos, intelectualmente solvente ?


> Un claro ejemplo está el de que EEUU nunca llegó a la luna... ¿con que fin crearían un mentira tan grande?
> Supongamos que su objetivo era ganarle la carrera espacial a los rusos, entonces, si ellos decían que llegaron, los rusos tenían que llegar una semana despues para ver si estaba la bandera... ¿o los rusos están en complot con los EEUU?
> 
> Otra que escuché muy seguido "El baticano posee un pedazo de antimateria".... claro, y tienen 5 represas suministrandole energía para crear un campo magnético de 2000 toneladas para guardarla ¬¬


Señor Andrés Cuenca: Debido al sorprendente aumento de mensajes con esta temática sugiero agregar al menú de emoticones una carita vomitando


----------



## Dano (Jun 10, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ejemm... y esa gente, es... digamos, intelectualmente solvente ?
> Señor Andrés Cuenca: Debido al sorprendente aumento de mensajes con esta temática sugiero agregar al menú de emoticones una carita vomitando



Mientras tanto podes divertirte con ésta carita 

Saludos

PD: Estan demasiado volados algunos con sus conspiraciones.


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Mientras tanto podes divertirte con ésta carita
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Estan demasiado volados algunos con sus conspiraciones.



es para apoyar (o darle cuerda) al compañero y no sienta que esta volviendo crazy salu2!


----------



## jesalbert (Jun 11, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Buenas jente!
> Los saludo con un tema polémico, y a fin de intercambiar ideas, ver las verdades y mentiras, analizarlas y sacarles el jugo, les traigo este post con el fin de centralizar un tema para tal discución.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> ...



Por lo que he escuchado, la tierra cuenta con un campo electromagnetico que nos protege de las radiaciones mas perjudiciales para los seres vivos.
Si se logra disolver este campo dejaran entrar estos rayos y causar daños donde se les ocurra.
Con esto solo podrian decir que se trata de un fenomeno natural. ajajajaja


----------



## Nepper (Abr 6, 2012)

alguien sabe bien que pasó con el corte de movistar?
no me cierra...
digo... ¿alguien trabajó o trabaja con telefonía? ¿es posible que se caiga la argentina entera solamente por un software que vino funcionando años?
Las versiones oficiales no mencionan de "alguna actualización que no funcionó" o "nuevas tecnologías que se implementaron que entraron en conflicto"...

Las versiones oficiales dicen que se cayó el software de señalización... ¿en toda la argentina al mismo tiempo?

Ni en japon con el tzunami ni chile con los terremotos funcionó tan mal la telefonía móvil. (lo ignoro, no se si realmente se cayeron todas las comunicaciones, pero estoy seguro que un 50% de las comunicaciones funcionaban en ambos casos...)

Digo: ¿Se pueden dar el lujo de dejar sin servicio al total de sus clientes?

Pero lo que me llama la atención, es que fue TODA la empresa al mismo tiempo, no es que hoy no anda capital y mañana mendoza... no... todo se cayó al mismo tiempo... ¿es eso posible?

En la universidad, charlando, uno que trabaja en Movistar y otro que trabajó 20 años en telefonía me dijeron: "Es *imposible* que se caigan 8 nodos al mismo tiempo"...

No se muy bien que significa eso, pero supongo que 8 nodos son centrales distribuidas en el país. (en un rato me voy a fijar que son esos nodos)
Uno de mis compañeros me aclara: Pero no se "cayeron", solamente se "resetearon todos los valores a los de fabrica", o sea, todos los equipos al mismo tiempo se resetearon... todas las IP a 000.000.000.000...
-Reiniciarlos solamente hay que esperar a que se enciendan, pero resetear los parámetros... oh tío! eso si que llevará tiempo arreglarlo!-

Entonces digo... ¿alguien fue y les presionó el boton de reset?
No, lo mas seguro es que haya sido en forma remota... ¿de que otra forma haría un reinicio de parámetros en forma coordinada?

Ahora.. ¿Por que alguien haría esto?
¿Alguien hiso esto o fue realmente un accidente?

Porque como con las torres gemelas, o con el avión que provenía de francia y se estrelló en el ecuador. Existe la posibilidad de interpretarlo como conspiración o accidente planeado por los buenos o por los malos...

Yo quiero que sea un "problema de software", pero como dijo Sherlock Holmes:


			
				Sherlock Holmes dijo:
			
		

> Cuando todo aquello que es imposible ha sido eliminado, lo que quede, por muy improbable que parezca, es la verdad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2012)

si tambien e visto eso del campo magnetico proteje a la tierra


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2012)

*tema corte de telefonica en todo el pais :*




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> mi lemur........un conflicto sindical no hace eso , .
> 
> podriamos ser un poco mas ...malos, ya que bush nos enseño que no hay limites.
> 
> ...



*tema Formula 1 en capital :*

que tema mas descolgado ese, yo cuando vi esas vallas de cemento grueso y luego hierros pense :
aca va a haber lio , no saba lo de la F1 .
luego me entere.
y pense:
ya compraron las vallas , que son bestiales, y las habian puesto en al plaza de mayo y toda rivadavia.
ya las tienen .

y la excusa fue la absurda F1 (hoy , aca es absurda) .

ya las tienen ...¿ las querian ?? con esas vallas encierran tranquilamente a cualquier manifestacin que se atreva a acercarse a donde ellso no quieren.

las pagamos nosotros y ya las probaron.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 7, 2012)

jesalbert dijo:


> Por lo que he escuchado, la tierra cuenta con un campo electromagnetico que nos protege de las radiaciones mas perjudiciales para los seres vivos.
> Si se logra disolver este campo dejaran entrar estos rayos y causar daños donde se les ocurra.
> Con esto solo podrian decir que se trata de un fenomeno natural. ajajajaja



hace tiempo que no me paso por acá, y esto de Movistar despertó mi alma conspiracional...
Primero, releí mi tema de los extraterrestres...  que mal que esta redactado!!! ¿yo escribí eso? 
Tengo muchas cosas mas para agregar sobre eso, como que en nuestra orbita se está librando una batalla entre "angeles y demonios", donde los angeles son humanos o algun alienigena que nos esta protegiendo en una guerra que nunca termina y los demonios son aliens tipo lagarto que nos quieren invadir. Justamente, el arma para perforar fuselajes electromagnéticos es para perforar nuestro campo magnético (el de la tierra) y los lagartos podrán atacarnos.
¿por que EEUU ayuda a los enemigos? porque los lagartos estan en toda la red de poder mundial en la tierra, son infiltrados. Me comentaron que existe un video en que se lo ve a bush que parpadea en forma vertical.... o algo así...
No.... tengo mucha info....


Pero volviendo a lo de Movistar, que es algo más Humano.
Yo no lo quería decir al principio para que saquen ustedes sus conclusiones, pero la estrategia de qué es afectado con este apagon se vuelve clara cuando se leen informes que unos días antes del apagón, movistar informó que obtuvo la mayor cantidad de ganancias en los últimos 3 años.
Movistar, es una empresa con la mayor cantidad de capitales españoles, en otras palabras, es una empresa española. Hoy en día, españa no la esta pasando bien, pero se logra sustentar con ingresos que provienen del exterior, como por ejemplo, las ganancias que les da Movistar de Argentina.
Los argentinos dijimos "este no se va a llevar mi platita", entonces, nunca preparamos ningún sabotaje a ninguna empresa de telefonía, para que nunca caigan las acciones en picada... cuando la empresa valga moneda, las entidades públicas podrán comprar a una empresa que no funciona rompiendo la exportación de dinero...

Pero parece que ciertas entidades ya tienen experiencia haciendo esto, porque pasó lo mismo con una aerolínea argentina y con los yacimientos petrolífero fiscales... 

Ahora, ¿el fin justifica los medios? Algunos dicen que sí, otros simplemente lo aceptan, porque es lo que hay...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2012)

si vos escribiste eso ? yo creo que no y todo es una conspiración
del clon nepper para sustituir humanos por ET clonados


----------



## Nepper (Abr 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si vos escribiste eso ? yo creo que no y todo es una conspiración
> del clon nepper para sustituir humanos por ET clonados



al punto que nadie se daría cuenta que son clones ET y vivirían como humanos reales temiendole a Nepper ET que realmente los creó... 

¿yo ya no seré el clon del clon de nepper? a ver.... SI!! soy yo original!!! tengo ombligo!!!
ha... estoy mas tranquilo ahora...


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 7, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> Pero volviendo a lo de Movistar, que es algo más Humano.
> Yo no lo quería decir al principio para que saquen ustedes sus conclusiones, pero la estrategia de qué es afectado con este apagon se vuelve clara cuando se leen informes que unos días antes del apagón, movistar informó que obtuvo la mayor cantidad de ganancias en los últimos 3 años.
> Movistar, es una empresa con la mayor cantidad de capitales españoles, en otras palabras, es una empresa española. Hoy en día, españa no la esta pasando bien, pero se logra sustentar con ingresos que provienen del exterior, como por ejemplo, las ganancias que les da Movistar de Argentina.
> Los argentinos dijimos "este no se va a llevar mi platita", entonces, nunca preparamos ningún sabotaje a ninguna empresa de telefonía, para que nunca caigan las acciones en picada... cuando la empresa valga moneda, las entidades públicas podrán comprar a una empresa que no funciona rompiendo la exportación de dinero...
> ...


?
Aerolíneas Argentinas trabaja en pérdida y YPF sigue siendo de capitales españoles, lo de Movistar no hizo caer el precio de la empresa, aparte se solucionó en un día. 
Era algo así lo que querías decir?
O tal vez la razón provenga del estado y sea esta


----------



## Zet@ (Abr 7, 2012)

Salu.. !!!

 Esto esta bueno!

 Desde mi humilde punto de vista, tengo muchas preguntas y muy pocas respuestas claras.

 Cuanto de cierto tendra esto de las conspiraciones?
 Por que EE UU se lleva todo el credito?
 Quienes o que son los que habitan esas tierras lejanas para generar tanta maldad para con el resto del mundo?
 Es verdad que tienen contacto con extraterrestres, seres de otra dimension o tiempo? 
 Y por que uno aqui a lo lejos se cree todo o descree de todo?:cabezon:

 Gracias...


----------



## Nepper (Abr 7, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> ?
> Aerolíneas Argentinas trabaja en pérdida y YPF sigue siendo de capitales españoles, lo de Movistar no hizo caer el precio de la empresa, aparte se solucionó en un día.
> Era algo así lo que querías decir?
> O tal vez la razón provenga del estado y sea esta



por eso, la información que encuentro en internet es muy poca, parte porque no tengo mucho tiempo para buscar y parte que no encuentro una explicación detallada.

Por eso quería publicarlo a ver que otras versiones hay.

Se que a YPF le estan quitando las conseciones, eso sin duda tira a bajo las acciones de la empresa, y movistar, tal vez le pegó un solo día, pero como dije, fue a toda la argentina. Que hoy no caigan acciones no significa que esto no hará que caigan en el futuro.
Si yo sería empresario, e invierto en movistar porque da ganancias, y a los 2 días se cae todo, voy a sacar mi dinero y le voy a vender mis acciones a otro por 2 moneda, me la quiero sacar de encima... es lo mas lógico.
Es lo más lógico para un gobierno que quiere detener la fuga de capitales...
Alguien sabe los motivos reales del apagón? alguien que trabaja en Movistar pudo ver una PC que decía "error, no llega la señal piloto, error en la sincronización"?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2012)

seriamente yo pienso que fue un error humano y nada mas


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> seriamente yo pienso que fue un error humano y nada mas



Puede que si (hay tanta gente que puede aparecer algún colgado y fulmina todo), puede que sea alguna mafia interna como dijeron: "si quiero te puedo cortar la línea cuando se me antoje".
Nunca lo sabremos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 7, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Puede que si (hay tanta gente que puede aparecer algún colgado y fulmina todo), puede que sea alguna mafia interna como dijeron: "si quiero te puedo cortar la línea cuando se me antoje".
> *Nunca lo sabremos*




De todo lo que se habló creo que es la única verdad que se ha dicho...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2012)

si se sabe ,,,se terminan las teorías conspirativas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se terminan las teorías conspirativas



No sé si son teorías en todo caso son hipótesis.

Es como el caso del OVNI si se averigua que es deja de ser un ovni por eso la idea es nunca saber. O sea si decís que es una nave extraterrestre de otro planeta deja de ser Objeto volador no identificado porque si tienes confirmación que es del espacio exterior de x planeta. Por eso de la teoría conspiradora no es mas que hipótesis de campo como se la llamaban en al escuela a las cuartadas económicas (sin abordar el tema solo es la analogía es lo que importa)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> ?
> Aerolíneas Argentinas trabaja en pérdida y YPF sigue siendo de capitales españoles, lo de Movistar no hizo caer el precio de la empresa, aparte se solucionó en un día.
> Era algo así lo que querías decir?
> O tal vez la razón provenga del estado y sea esta



1 -- no tiene que ver la portabilidad numerica ni nada.
al fin y al cabo, la empresa no se cae cuando es fin de año y todo el mundo llama a la vez para saludar, simplemente te da que estan las lineas saturadas y te invitan a intentar mas tarde (y te cobran igual la llamada) .
asi que no es cosa de saturacion ni de nuevos clientes.

es mas, unos vienen y otros se van , yo siempre tuve movistar y son bastante malos .

2 -- la multa de el estado:
2--1--- es monedas para esa empresa , por algo no pusieron monto y si pusieron en el enlace que el 90 %$ de las veces no la pagan.
2 -- 2 --- la multa de el estado "maxima" y con rigor solo muestra* la cola de paja de el estado* no tienen ni puta idea de que paso , ni como arreglarlo , ni que harian si no vuelven las comunicaciones y como son todos una manga de politicos mafiosos solo saben amenazar con sanciones.
nadie sabe y MOVISTAR se hacen los tontos , eso es que algo esconden , como ya puse al principio varias teorias factibles.
2 --3 -- un dia sin servicio poir un problema tecnico es eso:
un problema tecnico .
diganme, y pareceria que se dio justo:
toda esa hipocrita seriedad y enojo por parte de el gobierno que se hacen lso gallitos con que van a castigar a movistar.
y ????? 
por que no castigan a movistar cuando engaña a sus clientes, tengo una carpeta con ese tema.
o mas interesante:
a quien van a castigar ahora por las zonas que estan sin agua, sin luz , sin seguridad en nuestro propio pais por un vientazo ?????? 
a quien vana caastigar por el desastre de el tren en once ?? 
a cirigliano ?? es amigo de la KK, a quienes sabian que no se hacian inversiones ??? 


son unos inutiles y ahora se hacen los preceptores o regentees.
pareceria que creen que somos tremendos estupidos .

3 -- los españoles compraron las telefonicas POR QUE ARGENTINOS SE LAS VENDIERON .
y son las empresas que mas inversiones hicieron, por que con la luz cambian los cables de a pedazos y los trafos cuando se queman y cortas la calle, y la generacion ????  a carbon o a gas , mucho gusto .
y los trenes ?? tengo algo que decir ??????????

seamos sinceros, el desastre esta y es por que los anti.- patria de nuestros politicos lo permitieron.

*
pero aca si hay una conspiracion *

les dare un ejemplo, pero esto lo pueden copiar y pegar en cuanlquier tema :
los trenes.
hasta el individuo mas torpe hoy dia si asume el mandato de un pais dice:

_yo quedo como un rey : 
voy a mandar a hacer aca fabricas nacionales , si , todo , desde el vagon , a la locomotora, a las vias , todo se hace aca.
mato 20 pajaros de un tiro:
doy trabajo a lo pavote
creo industria
hago una red ferroviaria
dentro de unos años exporto
fomento la educacion por que habra mas chicos que quieran seguir el industrial , hasta hago escuelas tecnicas especializadas para el tema de trenes .
puedo armar ciudades donde no las hay , ya que donde ponga una fabrica seguro se hacen asentamientos.
quedo en la historia
y .................es lo obvio.........por que ......es ridiculo, sino ..que otra cosa hago ?? 
digo que voy a comprar afuera un tren bala ?? o compro o acepto de regalo trenes usados chatarra de otro pais ?? es absurdo.

si yo creo esta industria no me costara dinero, por que vuelve con los beneficios que creo .
t_

pero no ........la cara es mas dura que el granito y aca tenemos lasa cosas al revez cosas que un nene de colegio te dice que estan mal .
y son obviedades.
que pasa?? 
como es posible ?? 

nuestros gobernantes han tenido falencias alimenticias en sus primeros años de crecimiento ??
la mama les nego la teta??
se cayeron de brazos de la mama de cabeza contra el pavimento ??
o algun ET se asegura de que no hagan nada coherente.
y me dan recuerdos de menem cuando un ET le hizo desactivar el proyecto de fabricacionde un misil o un avion , no recuerdo .

seran los lagartos de V  ???


* les hago mi pregunta final:
 A -- puede esto ocurrir solo por ineptitud propia ?? sistematicamente  no ver las cosas.

B -- se hace a proposito, hay intereses que ponen esfuerzo en que no seamos nada y no tengamos nada, y no levantemos cabeza , cosa que seria muy facil , solo con desiciones correctas.*


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2012)

Fer es solo otro alarido (grito) del Poder Ejecutivo para distraer los temas que debe resolver:

a-) Tragedia de Once (paso mes y medio y aun no estan las pericias)
b-) Quita de Subsidios al Transporte Publico
c-) "Aime" Boudou y la Imprentita Milagrosa
d-) Transferencia de los Transportes a la C.A.B.A. pero sin $$
e-) Quita de Areas a las Petroleras (YPF-Repsol 98%, PetroBras 1%, etc.)
f-) Vacaciones semanales mirando el Glaciar.
g-) El desastre fue en el Gran Bs As Oeste, al Mauri no le podemos hechar la culpa, al Danielito tampoco por que es de los nuestros; y ahora quien tiene la culpa??
h-) y varios etc. más !!!!!


Saludos.-


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2012)

y no olvidemos de la epoca de el marido los medicamentos truchos oncologicos que se llevaron infinidad de vidas.
ni el saber que TODA ESTA FORMA DE VIVIR ha hecho que muchisima gente se haya acostumbrado a esto, desde trabajadores hasta policias y jueces.
yo dire un solo nombre pero se que hay miles y cada uno de ellos solo es IMPERDONABE.
y fue causa de la mala educacion.
de la permisividad
de la estupidez
de la falta de profesionalismo
de la falta absoluta de profesionalismo y de que no es importe, por eso cuando hay un problema no saben como actuar, es mas, se cubren entre ellos por que siempre algun amigo , conocido o olo que sea esta involucrado . :

candela


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

De mi parte digo que las cosas no se ven del foco que se debes. Digamos que el país es como una casa adquirida y el político es uno mismo. Que al comprar la casa esta demacrada y tengo que pintarla ordenar el fondo esta hecho un desastre todo apilado, tengo comprar material etc. Y cuando empezamos fácil después del trabajo entre que vas a él y volves perder tiempo llegas a tu casa y descansas y decís ahora si y tu familia pide de tu atención como los chicos, tu señora, el vecino también te quedan uno segundo, pero no podes porque tienes que salir a hacer los tramites externo a tu trabajo como pagar impuestos y cosas para la semana y llegas muerto comes, dormís mala y comienza de nuevo el día decís el fin de lo hago llega el viernes y tu mente y cuerpo no da masssssss miras el fondo de la casa y es un desastre y decís trabaje toda la semana y me  merezco como todo a descansar el mes que viene me pido un aumento y contrato a una persona que lo haga otro. En fin  ahora que soy presidente hago toda las cosas bien “Las palabras que siempre sobresalen es construir sobre lo que hay y de ahí a futuro veremos sí miramos hacía atrás”

Siempre hay uno en el barrio que dice este auto lo muevo yo y cuando lo toca el peso no era lo que estaba en su mente y se siente el freno. Señores no es fácil manejar un país tan simple como eso. Mi pregunta: ¿Como le digo a un tipo que con un curro y evadiendo impuestos gana $100.000°° decirle discúlpame podes cambia algunas cosas trabajaras mas, pero ganaras lo justo que es $8.000°°???

hablan miestras tanto la mugre sigue apilada???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

*yo argentinoo   ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

Su majesta entendio, pero el temita no solo es Argentino es de todo el mundo. Es algo norma de la vida


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

ya es cosa del humano eso


----------



## Nepper (Abr 10, 2012)

Esto fue obtenido de "la arena"


			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> http://leandrobartoletti.blogspot.com.ar/2009_03_01_archive.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El problema entra porque ya no se puede confiar en el medio. Si esto es verdad, existirán los que no creerán. Pero, ¿si es mentira?

¿a que quiero llegar?

Se acuerdan de las torres gemelas?
Yo vi una documental donde explican "cientificamente" como se van venciendo las vigas por el calor del fuego y todos los detalles en 3D.

Luego aparece un libro con los detalles "cientificos" que es imposible que se rompan a no ser que le hallan cortado con una cierra las 4 vigas de la derecha, por lo que todo fue preparado.

Ambas situaciones muestran datos concretos y avalados por el método "científico" (hoy en día la forma mas confiable de saber la verdad)


¿entonces? ¿realmente unos idiotas se imolaron en las torres gemelas o lo prepararon ellos mismos?

Les cuento otra...
En la universidad un profesor se puso a hablar sobre algunos suceso políticos. El aclara que no habla por ninguna tendencia y siempre busca la verdad.
Un alumno quiere "agregar" algo a lo que comentaba el profesor y este le responde, "no, eso es todo mentira", el alumno apoya su posición diciendo "pero hay documentación que lo avala", el profesor luego aclara que la documentación es falsa porque no sucedió lo que mencionaba el alumno, y el profesor explica hechos "reales" que avalan la posición que mencionaba al principio.

Entonces  uno lo verifica con documentación y el otro lo verifica con imágenes y filmaciones ¿los dos tienen razón?

Sin ir mas lejos...
Hay un paso a nivel por donde vivo, el tren viene en diagonal y no es posible verlo desde donde se espera a que pase el tren, además, tarda mucho en venir y uno se vuelve impaciente. Normalmente, esperaría a que pase el tren y suba la barrera y se apague la campanada.
Mientras el sistema funcione, será confiable y por lo tanto seguro.
Si se da la situación que el sistema falla y la barrera está baja durante horas, ignorarás la advertencia y cruzarás.
En el futuro, cuando el sistema vuelva a funcionar correctamente, si esperas mucho pensarás que el sistema volvió a fallar y pasarás cuando realmente viene el tren.

Por dios!! hasta el paso a nivel conspira contra mi!!!

La forma de verificar esto es bajarme del vehículo y ver si viene el tren para estar seguro que puedo pasar.

Lo que quiero demostrar es que mientras la verdad está fuera de mi alcance, no tendrá validez ninguna versión.

Esta ultima que colocó el rey julien, demuestra muy ciertamente la realidad. Pero no son santos, también han mentido, y por ello no puedo confiar todas las versiones "oficiales".
Por eso abrí esto, para que apoyemos los sucesos que se están dando. No todo es de color roza...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2012)

y si lo pensas recordaras ese cuento viejo de el nene que gritaba :

"viene el lobo ....viene el lobo " 
y cuando acudian a su ayuda el se reia por que era una broma......

hasta que un dia vino el lobo , pidio ayuda y nadie le fue a dar una mano.

es lo que mencione muchas vecees:
el ser humano manipula las cosas segun su conveniencia, a veces la conveniencia es un beneficio propio, pero otras veces es solo decir "ES COMO YO DIGO".
y ahi se ve otro tema que es las creencias (religiones tambien ) :
un profesor se comio una historia y se la creyo, ::  pues es verdad (sino, el es un tonto) y defiende ESA historia, descalificando las demas.

son todas CONDUCTAS HUMANAS estupidas muchas que nos estan jorobando bien jorobados, por que tienen consecuencias.

como estara al cosa de burda que hoy dia tenes a un politico en la TV frente a millones de personas y  con total caradura te quiere convencer de que es bueno , mientras en otros canales pasan un video de camara oculta donde lo muestra haciendo guarradas.
hay CARRERAS, si , profesiones para publicidad y para el tema de relaciones publicas y no se que que te enseñan a manipular, a defender posiciones.
un tipo te convence de que es bueno tomar cocacola y al rato te convence de que es malo.

es UN TEMON , con muchas aristas, pero bien de como es la conducta humana y de nuevo lo digo:
lo estamos pagando .


EDIT:  sabes cual es el problema como sociedad ?? 
que este asunto se estudia, pero NO para evitar lo malo y corregirlo, sino que para usarlo y manipularlo.

es como si estudiase una enfermedad o un defecto genetico no para encontrar una cura sino para poder embotellar el virus y asi usarlo contra los demas.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 10, 2012)

jesalbert dijo:


> Por lo que he escuchado, la tierra cuenta con un campo electromagnetico que nos protege de las radiaciones mas perjudiciales para los seres vivos.
> Si se logra disolver este campo dejaran entrar estos rayos y causar daños donde se les ocurra.
> Con esto solo podrian decir que se trata de un fenomeno natural. ajajajaja



Con respecto a esto les sugiero ver todo el material que hay en INTERNET y, en especial los videos subidos a youtube relacionados con el "Proyecto HAARP" (The HAARP Proyect).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2012)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> Esta ultima que colocó el rey julien, demuestra muy ciertamente la realidad. Pero no son santos, también han mentido, y por ello no puedo confiar todas las versiones "oficiales".


y por crees vos que los días pares les creo y los dias impares no ?
es para compensar y tener todos los puntos de vistas posibles ya que los dos bandos son iguales de mentirosos  y manipuladores


----------



## Negao (Abr 11, 2012)

Disculpen el inciso pero ya no entiendo nada tufa que te "cagas".
es para volverse paranoico
El gobierno español criminaliza la protesta civil

Para que vean nuestros hermanos de habla hispana el tipo de "Democracia" que tenemos los Españoles.
Multinacionales como Movistar nos asquean y sus asaltos en nombre de mi propia patria solo me dan ganas de vomitar..y vomitarles.
Ni un centimo de euro que roban a paises hermanos repercute en nosotros..y yo,personalmente me opongo siquiera a recibirlo..antes el hambre.
La sociedad española de base lo esta pasando mal..y esto es lo ultimos de nuestros"servidores" publicos..
Una dictadura mas.





Salud Hermanos.Libertad.


----------

